# Fruehlings Kormoranthread



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ja in Europa gibt es über 2 Millionen Kormorane. Also inhaltlich richtig.  Bitte führe mal nicht alle in die Irre. Von Deutschland habe ich nichts geschrieben. Es ist ja auch kein thüringisches, auch kein deutsches, sondern ein europäisches Problem.



 Ach ja?

http://dce2.au.dk/pub/SR99.pdf

 Auf Seite 6 gehts los... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

Da anscheinend nicht in der Lage, selber einen Thread aufzumachen oder Anweisungen zu befolgen, helfen wir gerne und haben hier den Thread für ihn aufgemacht, wo er sich über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Kormoranbschüssen auslassen und andere mit ihm darüber diskutieren können.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und die das Thema überall einbringen wollen, egal obs passt oder nicht....



Welches Thema will wer wo einbringen?


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> http://dce2.au.dk/pub/SR99.pdf
> 
> Auf Seite 6 gehts los... #h



Willst du mich und die anderen für blöd verkaufen. Habe ich jemals von Brutpaaren geschrieben??????

Selbst der NABU schreibt 2007 von einer dreiviertelmillion Kormoranen - *NICHT BRUTPAAREN* - in Europa. Die Zahl dürfte sich inzwischen mehr als verdoppelt haben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Landtagsabgeordneter Jens Krumpe kritisiert die neue Thüringer Kormoranverordnung*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Viecher fressen, lt. einer Studie, die ich raussuchen müßte, sogar deutlich mehr, wenn sie schießend bejagt werden, weil sie durchs häufige Aufrecken signifikant mehr Energie verbrauchen.
> 
> Ballern bringt demnach nichts.





Fruehling schrieb:


> Das von ihm skizzierte Szenario "verstärkter Kormoranschutz" ist nunmal vom Ergebnis her dasselbe wie "verstärkter Kormoranabschuß", der räumlich sowieso nur sehr begrenzt stattfinden kann und bundesweit betrachtet NICHTS brachte und bringt!
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: An Punkt A vergrämte Vögel schlagen sich umso mehr an Punkt B die Bäuche voll. Die Lücken der an Punkt A abgeschossenen Vögel werden von mehr Nachwuchs aus Punkt B binnen kürzester Zeit wieder aufgefüllt.



Das ist in der Form zu pauschal und zu vereinfacht dargestellt.

Dieses Argument wird so immer mal wieder von Jagdgegnern beim Prädatorenmanagement im Allgemeinen ins Feld geführt und basiert immer auf vereinzelten Studien, die mal irgendwo unter sehr engen temporären und lokalen Rahmenbedingungen unternommen wurden, einer tendenziös-argumentativen Erwartungshaltung unterlagen und wissenschaftlich betrachtet auf sehr wackligen Füßen stehen.
Im Ergebnis soll dieser Quark dann mal rechts, mal linksrum aufgerührt herhalten, um geplante, lethale Eingriffe argumentativ ad absurdum zu führen.

Mit deinen Worten: Getretener Quark wird breit, nicht stark!

Grundsätzlich dazu Folgendes: Eine Bejagung macht, wenn sie kontinuierlich! und in der Fläche! durchgeführt wird, durchaus Sinn.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Klar das die halbherzige Bejagung bei einem Maximalbestand kaum etwas bringt.
 Dann vermehren sie sich halt schneller und die Sterblichkeit sinkt.

 Reguliert man Sie aber zunächst stärker, dann sinkt auch die Anzahl der Nachkommen.
 In der Folge bräuchte man dann nicht mehr so viele Vögel schießen wie heute und der Bestand bliebe trotzdem geringer.
 Ich finde 2 Millionen Vögel sind zu viel, wenn es lediglich darum geht eine Art zu erhalten die mit dem Menschen konkurriert.

 Der Futterbedarf dürfte den Fischverbrauch viele Länder der E.U glatt übersteigen.
 Was da heute abgeht ist Dumm und ich fürchte es wird sich mit weiteren Arten wiederholen.
 Seit  nun 20 Jahren schaffte man es nicht brauchbare Lösungen zu finden, oder will es eben gar nicht.

 DANKE noch einmal an Alle die den Kormoran einst zum Vogel des Jahres machten, um an seinem Schutz festzuhalten.
 Nun weiß man das man mit Euch keine Einigung zu suchen braucht.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Können sich die Kormorane nicht ein freiwilliges Baglimit setzen?


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Können sich die Kormorane nicht ein freiwilliges Baglimit setzen?



 vielleicht warten wir bis die zu veganer Ernährung übergehen|kopfkrat:m


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> vielleicht warten wir bis die zu veganer Ernährung übergehen|kopfkrat:m



Das wäre dann wohl eine Aufgabe für PETRA....#6 :q


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da anscheinend nicht in der Lage, selber einen Thread aufzumachen oder Anweisungen zu befolgen, helfen wir gerne und haben hier den Thread für ihn aufgemacht, wo er sich über den Sinn oder Unsinn von Kormoranbschüssen auslassen und andere mit ihm darüber diskutieren können.



Hi Thomas,
darf ich fragen, was Du dir von diesen wiederholten Griffen in die Anfeindungskiste versprichst? Ich sehe dich nämlich weder in der Position zu beurteilen, ob ich einen Thread eröffnen kann, noch in der, irgendwem Anweisungen zu erteilen, die dann umgehend zu befolgen sind. Denn stell dir mal vor, es gibt für mich ein Leben neben den Foren, was übrigens sehr kompetent jedweden Tunnelblick verhindert.




hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Willst du mich und die anderen für blöd verkaufen. Habe ich jemals von Brutpaaren geschrieben??????
> 
> Selbst der NABU schreibt 2007 von einer dreiviertelmillion Kormoranen - *NICHT BRUTPAAREN* - in Europa. Die Zahl dürfte sich inzwischen mehr als verdoppelt haben.



Will ich keinesfalls, hast Du nicht und habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Also mal ganz ruhig, Brauner. #h

Und sorry, daß die Zahlen im von mir verlinkten Bericht aktueller sind, als die vom NABU aus 2007.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist in der Form zu pauschal und zu vereinfacht dargestellt.
> 
> Dieses Argument wird so immer mal wieder von Jagdgegnern beim Prädatorenmanagement im Allgemeinen ins Feld geführt und basiert immer auf vereinzelten Studien, die mal irgendwo unter sehr engen temporären und lokalen Rahmenbedingungen unternommen wurden, einer tendenziös-argumentativen Erwartungshaltung unterlagen und wissenschaftlich betrachtet auf sehr wackligen Füßen stehen.
> Im Ergebnis soll dieser Quark dann mal rechts, mal linksrum aufgerührt herhalten, um geplante, lethale Eingriffe argumentativ ad absurdum zu führen.
> ...



ad 1 bin ich kein Jagdgegner und
ad 2 hast Du doch bestimmt Quellen für deine Aussagen, oder?

De facto haben all die lethalen Eingriffe der Neuzeit spätestens dann nichts gebracht, wenn man einen (gesamt)deutschen oder gar europäischen Maßstab anlegt. Sinn und Zweck dieser Eingriffe kann und sollte aus meiner Sicht nämlich nicht sein, die Vögel zum vermehrten Brüten und Fressen zu animieren, bzw. sie nur zu einem anderen Freßplatz zu (ge)leiten.

Hartnäckig die Augen vor der Tatsache zu verschließen, daß ganze Landstriche eben nicht per Abschuß vom Kormoran zu befreien sind, weil im dichtbesiedelten Deutschland im Schnitt nach ein paar wenigen Kilometern eine Stadt im Weg ist, hilft niemandem.

Lösungen, die das propagieren, bzw. anprangern, daß diesem Umstand Rechnung getragen wird, sind in meinen Augen nichts weiter als tumber Populismus in Verbindung mit Pfeifen im Walde und von daher wenig intelligent.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klar das die halbherzige Bejagung bei einem Maximalbestand kaum etwas bringt.
> Dann vermehren sie sich halt schneller und die Sterblichkeit sinkt.
> 
> Reguliert man Sie aber zunächst stärker, dann sinkt auch die Anzahl der Nachkommen.
> ...



Mich freut sehr, daß mit dir ein User an dieser Diskussion teilnimmt, der in der Vergangenheit ausnahmslos sachlich und fachlich glänzte!

Hast Du denn eine Idee, wie man in Deutschland aus einer halbherzigen eine ganzherzige Bejagung machen könnte? Ich wäre einer der Ersten, der ihr zustimmen würde, da von den fast schon polemischen Bemerkungen, daß ich ein Kormoranfreund und/oder -schützer bin, keine stimmt.

Daran ändert selbstverständlich nichts, daß ich wenig Hoffnung auf diesen eventuell existierenden Weg habe, weil mir leider der Glaube an eine praktikable Umsetzung fehlt. 

Dieses substanzlose Rumramentern nimmt irgendwie kein Ende und infantiles Gedankengut in Richtung noch größerer Kaliber bis hin zu freiem Schießen für alle, erweist der Sache an sich einen Bärendienst, denn aktuell spricht Kormoran die Hase und Igel-Sprache in Form von: "Ich bin schon da!"

Ein Blick auf die Ursache des Problems läßt schnell erkennen, bei welchem Hund der Knüppel liegt: Ehemals als "Bewohner" der Küsten und großen Seen etabliert, muß irgendwas Gravierendes im Leben der schwarzen Arschgeigen passiert sein, was sie landeinwärts fliegen, fressen und brüten ließ.

Vermutungen kann man sicher in Richtung des schwindenden Fischbestands der küstennahen Gewässer anstellen - bestimmt auch in Richtung des Besatzwahns vieler Angelvereine, denn doof ist Kormoran ganz sicher nicht, sondern durch und durch ein Freßopportunist, der zu allem Übel auch noch fixiert auf eine einzige Nahrungsquelle ist.

Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und halte mich dennoch für gefeit gegenüber punktueller Genugtuung durch Pyrrhussiege, die eben nicht mehr sind, als ihr Wortsinn.


PS: Für alle vielleicht dennoch ein Lösungsansatz, genährt aus eigenen Beobachtungen über viele Jahre.

Stehendes Gewässer von knapp 100 Hektar. Drumherum dicht bewaldet. Fantastischer Fischbestand in Form von Welsen bis 2,50 inkl. Alterspyramide (kein Besatz), Hechten größer 1,20 inkl. Alterspyramide (kein Besatz), Zandern größer 90 inkl. Alterspyramide (nur unwesentlicher Besatz), Barschen größer 50 inkl. Alterspyramide (kein Besatz) und unzählbaren Tonnen Weißfisch (Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen, Graskarpfen), deren Bestand Jahr für Jahr durch mäßigen Besatz (nur Rotaugen und Brassen) aufgefrischt wird, was selbstverständlich (auch) dem Raubfischbestand zugute kommt.

Ergebnis: Kormoranbefall im homöopathischen Bereich, ganz ohne jede Vergrämungs- und/oder Abschußaktivitäten, die aufgrund intensiver Freizeitnutzung des Gewässers durch die Bewohner angrenzender Großstädte sowieso kaum bis gar nicht möglich wären!

Das "Aber": Intensivster Pflanzenbewuchs, der auch im Winter nur unwesentlich abstirbt. Übrigens ein Traum, wenn man beim meist glasklaren Wasser, die Polbrille auf der Nase, im Boot über diese Unmengen Pflanzen fährt. Das sieht aus, als würde man über einen Regenwald fliegen! :k

Die Vermutung: Perfekte Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische, was die Kormorane wahrscheinlich mehr Energie für die Jagd verbrauchen läßt, als sie durchs Fressen zurückgewinnen können.

Fakt: Man entdeckt übers Jahr verteilt einzelne Kormorane, die wie eine Vorhut, so zumindest der Anschein, zur Probe Jagdversuche unternehmen und dabei kläglich scheitern. Zumindest sieht man nicht einen Einzigen mit einem Fisch im Schnabel auftauchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Fruehling schrieb:


> noch in der, irgendwem Anweisungen zu erteilen, die dann umgehend zu befolgen sind.


Das siehst Du, zumindest fürs Forum hier, eben falsch, da ich eben hier Mod/Admin bin.
Nun wird sich zeigen, wie lernfähig Du bist.

Ich hätte eigentlich ein Danke erwartet für die Hilfe - aber nun gut..


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

wie war es eigentlich vor 30-40 Jahren?
Die Gewässer waren damals schon genauso verbaut wie heute. Der einzige Unterschied zu heute ist der, dass damals die Kormorane europaweit sehr stark bejagt wurden. Erst nach Unterschutzstellung wuchsen die Bestände zu der heutigen Größe an.
Es bedarf keiner wissenschaftlichen Studien oder Gutachten um dies oder das Gegenteil zu beweisen. Man muss nur alt genug sein und mit offenen Augen durch die Natur gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Verstör Vogelschützer nicht mit Fakten...............


----------



## UMueller (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ein Blick auf die Ursache des Problems läßt schnell erkennen, bei welchem Hund der Knüppel liegt: Ehemals als "Bewohner" der Küsten und großen Seen etabliert, muß irgendwas Gravierendes im Leben der schwarzen Arschgeigen passiert sein, was sie landeinwärts fliegen, fressen und brüten ließ.



Soviel ich weiß war der Deutsche Bund für Vogelschutz ( heute Nabu) damals bei der Wiederansiedlung beteiligt. Das "Gravierende" war auch die gezielte Wiederansiedlung an Binnengewässern, was heute aber vehement bestritten wird. Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verstör Vogelschützer nicht mit Fakten...............


Nuschel ich?


@Brillendorsch
[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen  laut bei der Registrierung bei uns akzeptierter Regeln]

Entnommen dort: http://www.verlagsgemeinschaft.com/cms/service/Kormoran_Leseprobe.pdf

@UMueller
Ich weiß es nicht. Vorstellbar bleibt, daß die Ursachen vielfältig waren, was man weiter oben ja auch lesen kann.

PS: Gerade noch auf der Internetseite der, notabene!, Deutschen Jagdzeitung gefunden: https://djz.de/grosseinsatz-wegen-jaeger-3795/ Da bleibt einem wenig mehr, als den Wild-West-Romantikern frohes bundesweites, aber vor allem unbehelligtes Ballern zu wünschen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen laut bei der Registrierung bei uns akzeptierter Regeln]
sag ich doch 
Die Jagd ist wohl die einzige Stellschraube die bleibt, nachdem die Eutrophierung der Gewässer deutlich zurückgegangen ist. oder schlägst Du alternativ die Wiedereinführung von DDT vor ?


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Selbstverständlich schlage ich keine Wiedereinführung von DDT vor! |rolleyes

Ich halte nur das Brett, durch das die Schraube des Abschießens hindurch müßte, für zu dick.

Gelinde gesagt ist es mir egal, wer welchem Fischschädling wo per Munition auf die Pelle rückt, solange mir nichts um die Ohren fliegt. "Form follows function" heißt das bei den Amis...


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

"Ich halte nur das Brett, durch das die Schraube des Abschießens hindurch müßte, für zu dick."
na ja, bei der Menge an Vögeln, wird man mit Dünnbrettbohren wohl auch nicht viel bewirken.|rolleyes
Es ist, wie Sten schon schrieb, eine intensive Bejagung auf großer Fläche erforderlich.|bla:


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Lese ich verkehrt, oder bin ich begriffsstutzig?

Fruehling sagt mit keinem Wort, dass man die Vögel nicht abschießen soll. Im Gegenteil, er hat mehrfach bekräftigt, dass es ihm egal ist.

Er versucht lediglich klar zu stellen, dass die Bejagung das Problem nicht löst, maximal kurzfristig verdrängt. Und da hat er unbedingt Recht. Wie mit den meisten seiner Beiträge.

Es ist auch absoluter Nonsens, dass der Kormoran sich wegen der Unterschutzstellung so verbreitet hat. Und mit Europa alleine hat das auch nix zu tun. Der Vogel ist vor einigen Jahren hier eingefallen, lange bevor man überhaupt von "Schutz" faselte. Die Einwanderer kommen aus den Küstenbereichen vieler Staaten und nun kann man überlegen, warum.
Überpopulation an den Küsten (wo er übrigens nicht überall geschützt war), Bereitgestellte Freßgassen, Jagddruck in den angestammten Gebieten, was weiß ich. Sicher gibt es nicht nur einen Grund, sonst hätten wir die Viecher schon seit Jahrzehnten als Plage hier.

Neben der bereits erwähnten Renaturierung unserer Gewässer (die flächendeckend nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist) ist sicher die wirkungsvollste Methode, die Gelege von unten zu zerschießen. Und zwar kurz vor dem Flügge werden, damit eine Zweitbrut erschwert wird. Und wenn, muss auch die erledigt werden. Und auch das flächendeckend bis in die Küstengebiete hinein. Und das über Jahre. Viel Spass bei der Umsetzung.

Ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich beschämend, wie auf Fruehling rumgehackt wird, nur weil er den von vielen erhofften Erfolg einer Bejagung in Frage stellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Verdrängen funzt nur, wenn nicht am näxten Gewässer auch schon ne Flinte oder KK-Büchse sitzt..

Wäre mein Ziel...


----------



## funkbolek (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Der Kormoran ist nur eines von vielen Beispielen dafür, was passiert, wenn der Mensch in komplexe Systeme (=Natur), die er nicht versteht, eingreift. 
Das (für mich) Schöne dabei ist die Gewissheit, dass am Ende die Natur stärker ist und sich letztendlich durchsetzen wird. Wenn man manche Beiträge (forenübergreifend) so liest, kommt es einem so vor, als seien Gewässer nur dafür dar, Teichwirtschafter, Angler und Fischer mit Fisch zu versorgen, während der einzige Zweck von Wäldern ist, genügend Rot - und Schwarzwild für die Jäger bereitzustellen. Würde mich interessieren, wie die Situation aussähe, wenn sich plötzlich der Fischadler  ausbreiten würde. Wenn man die Diskussion um die Wiederansiedlung von Wölfen und Luchsen ein bisschen verfolgt, schwant mir dahingehend nichts gutes. Es könnten ja ein paar Schafe, resp. Karpfen verschwinden....
Schade, dass die menschlichen Bedürfnisse dermassen als an erster Stelle stehend wahrgenommen werden. Man könnte was meinen, dass es Menschen gibt, die unserer heutigen Monokultur, was die durch Menschen beeinflusste Flora und Fauna angeht, was abgewinnen können. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hechtbär (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Ich für meinen Teil möchte mal wirklich erleben, was passiert, wenn die Jäger mit der Jagd aufhören... innerhalb von max 5 Jahren wäre das Geschrei gross, und alle würden die Jäger um Hilfe anbetteln!! 

Dieses Herumgehacke auf Jäger und Angler ist unerträglich!! Klar! Es gibt immer welche, die mehr und größer propagieren...

Aber die stille Mehrheit ist es die wahrlich das tun, was nützlich ist und Not tut!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

5 Patronen a 2 Euro ergeben (bei 100% Trefferquote) eine Tonne Fisch pro Jahr, die nicht gefressen wird...

Besatz wie Gewässerrenaturierung kostet für ne Tonne Fisch deutlich mehr bei zudem unsicherem Erfolg, sollte man natürlich trotzdem angehen.

Aber jeder tote Kormoran verschont mit einem abdrücken ganz direkt knapp 200 Kilo Fisch/Jahr..


----------



## funkbolek (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Wenn du mich meinst mit "rumhacken", dann hast du nicht verstanden, worauf mein Beitrag gerichtet ist. Abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst Angler bin und weiß, wie wichtig die Arbeit sowohl von Jägern und Förstern als auch Anglern ist, ist es doch für mich eine Tatsache, dass viele der Probleme um die sicj diese Gruppen heute kümmern müssen, durch den Mensch selbst verursacht sind. ZB gäbe es das Rotwild Problem nicht, wenn wir noch genügend Predatoren in unseren Wäldern hätten. Die allseits geschimpfte Grundel ist auch nur Ergebniss der Verbindung vieler Großfluesse zum Zwecke möglichst guter Wasserverbindungen. Das Verschwinden von Bienen ist nicht zuletzt darin behründet, dasss wir in Deutschland kaum noch natürliche Wiesen haben, sondern mit Insktiziden vollgepumpte Kartoffel, Tiermais und Rünenäcker...


----------



## funkbolek (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Ja Thomas, unter Effizienzgesichtspunkten hast du sicher Recht. Ich bezweifel aber, dass sich an der Kernproblematik durch solche Eingriffe was ändern wird. Dann kommt halt iwann die nächste Disbalance


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Bei 20 Euro für ne Tonne nicht gefressener Fisch:
Lass sie kommen....

Und zahl dem Jäger statt der 2 Euro für ne Patrone nen 5er pro Vogel, dann rechnet sich das immer noch.

Und dann mach das deutschlandweit mit 100.- oder 200.000 Jägern an allen geeigneten Gewässern nen ganzen Tag lang.

Und wenns sein muss, eben alle 2 - 3 Jahre.....

Effektivität hat was...


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil möchte mal wirklich erleben, was passiert, wenn die Jäger mit der Jagd aufhören... innerhalb von max 5 Jahren wäre das Geschrei gross, und alle würden die Jäger um Hilfe anbetteln!!



Spätestens dann, wenn die gar nicht mehr so niedliche Wildsau auf dem Heimweg ins von ehemaligen Stadtbürgern bewohnte Neubaugebiet in idylischer Lage auf dem Lande die dreimal die Woche durch die Waschanalge geschickte und völlig überdimensionierte Dieselfamilienlimonsine demoliert;

oder

die Bache mit den Frischlingen den englischen Rollrasen, gepflegt mit Glypohsat und überdosiertem Einsatz von Blaukorn, in eben diesem Wohngebieten in einer Nacht umdreht;

oder

die niedlichen Entenkücken von den Hechten von der Oberfläche gepflückt werden, weil in dem Gewässer nach massiven Protesten keiner mehr angeln darf!

Ja, spätestens dann, kollidiert das Grünedenken mit der Realität des eigenen "Meins"!


----------



## funkbolek (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Absolut. Wir Menschen haben halt den Anspruch, dass uns alles Untertan ist. Wir erleben aber immer mehr und öfter,  was das Ergebnis dieses Anspruchs ist.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Und am Schlimmsten und Überheblichsten sind die, die meinen, das schon immer so gewusst zu haben!


----------



## funkbolek (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

und so trägt jeder sein Bündelchen: Für den einen ist es der Kormoran, für den anderen die Grünen und der Dritte will nur in Ruhe angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



funkbolek schrieb:


> und so trägt jeder sein Bündelchen: Für den einen ist es der Kormoran, für den anderen die Grünen




Ich würde nie sagen, man soll Grüne abschiessen - auch wenn ich die leiden kann wie Kormorane..
;-)))

Grün/Schwarz passt ja (leider) auch zu B-W..

Da wurde, um an der durch Unfall vergifteten Jagst überhaupt ne Chance zu haben, wieder nen Bestand zu etablieren, erstaunlicherweise der Abschuss von 170 Kormoranen erlaubt - in 5 Jahren...

Ausgeschlossen in Naturschutzgebieten...

Wozu dann wiederum das fast 500 Hektar große Naturschutzgebiet „Jagsttal mit Seitentälern zwischen Crailsheim und Kirchberg" zählt und somit das Ganze nur ein schlechter Witz is (>>vom Unfall betroffenes Gebiet)..

http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...treit-um-kormorane-an-der-jagst-13599487.html

http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokales/crailsheim/jagd-auf-den-kormoran-eroeffnet-13581337.html

http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...n_-wird-ein-abschuss-diskutiert-11877006.html

Praktische Grün-Schwarze Schützerpolitik in B-W - oder auf gut deutsch:
 zum k.............

22er, Schalldämpfer, 30-Schussmagazin im Halbautomaten und nen 5er pro abgeliefertem Vogel, vom Umweltministerium bezahlt, so wär das was ;-))))


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Ach was 5 Euro. Dem Jäger wird doch immer mit frischem Fisch gedankt. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 22er, Schalldämpfer, 30-Schussmagazin im Halbautomaten und nen *5er pro abgeliefertem Vogel, vom Umweltministerium bezahlt,* so wär das was ;-))))


Fisch kriegt er als Bonifikation ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und dann mach das deutschlandweit mit 100.- oder 200.000 Jägern an allen geeigneten Gewässern nen ganzen Tag lang....



Das genau halte ich für (d)einen Denkfehler, obwohl Du dir die Antwort eigentlich schon selber gibst: Es fehlt schlicht und ergreifend an der Menge geeigneter Gewässer/Gebiete, bzw. Kormoran wäre schön blöd, wenn er genau dort auf Dauer bliebe. Denn auf Dauer müßte ja sein, da niemand von einem Kormoran erwarten darf, daß er abschußtechnisch exakt an der Stelle verbleibt, an der mit dem Abschuß begonnen wurde, bis er an der Reihe ist. |supergri

Die Damen und Herren würden sich an genau die Stellen verpissen, wo sie ungestört ihr Dasein fristen können - weil sie besonders schlau sind? Nein, weil sie es können... 


Danke @Ralle - manchmal habe auch ich den Eindruck im falschen Film zu sitzen. 


@funkbolek
Cooler Nick und ebensolche Beiträge, chapeau!


PS: Nochmal @Thomas
Ich finde den von dir zitierten Passus bzgl. des Einstellens fremder Texte nirgends in den Nutzungsbedingungen, sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

§3 (5), der weiterführender Link, Erweiterung 2008:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318300


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Danke! Hatte wirklich nur in den Nutzungsbedingungen geschaut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Das mit dem Teilwissen hab ich schon gemerkt..


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Teilwissen hab ich schon gemerkt..



Ich mach es gerne auch für dich ganz deutlich:



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken oder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen fassen laut bei der Registrierung bei uns akzeptierter Regeln]...



Meine Registrierung fand bereits im September 2004 statt. Die von dir verlinkten Erweiterungen sind allerdings aus den Jahren 2007, resp. 2008. Alles klar? Oder erwartest Du stillschweigend von jedem User, daß er das gesamte Forum auswendig lernt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

nö, deswegen - wie auch bei dir - weisen wir immer wieder (mehrfach und geduldig) drauf hin, abgesehen davon, dass das damals nen entsprechenden Newsletter gab. .. 

Aber Offtopic scheint ja Dein Hobby zu sein ))


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Danke nochmals. 

Sehr dankbar bin ich auch dafür, in dir endlich jemanden gefunden zu haben, der alles weiß, und das sogar noch ein bißchen besser. Solche Zeitgenossen gibt es ja wirklich immer seltener.

Schade ist eigentlich nur, daß Du offenbar nicht verknusern kannst, wenn jemand eine andere Meinung vertritt und dafür gerade steht. Wie sonst wären deine andauernden OT-Seitenhiebe - ganz gleich in welche Richtung - zu erklären?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Du hast vollkommen recht und ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich (und ernsthaft) bei Dir.

Hab Dir den Thread ja extra als Deinen aufgemacht, hier entscheidest ja Du über OT und nicht ich.

SORRY!!!!


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Angekommen, angenommen!

Darauf einen Dujardin...


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mich freut sehr, daß mit dir ein User an dieser Diskussion teilnimmt, der in der Vergangenheit ausnahmslos sachlich und fachlich glänzte!
> 
> Hast Du denn eine Idee, wie man in Deutschland aus einer halbherzigen eine ganzherzige Bejagung machen könnte? Ich wäre einer der Ersten, der ihr zustimmen würde, da von den fast schon polemischen Bemerkungen, daß ich ein Kormoranfreund und/oder -schützer bin, keine stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
DANKE, aber zu viel der Ehre.#t
 Na toll, da zwingst Du mich ja fast zu antworten.

 Ich denke zunächst sollte man sich Gedanken machen Wer den Schaden wirklich hat und wer da durchaus auch Vorteile durch die Vögel bekam.

 Angler, Fischer und Fischzüchter betrifft es ja nicht alle gleich.

 Es betrifft vor allem Alle die eher nachhaltig naturnah abgelegende Gewässer bewirtschaften und den Ertrag an Speisefische abschöpfen.

 P&T Angelgewässer betrifft es ungleich weniger, im Gegenteil der Kormoran fördert solche Bewirtschaftung, weil kaum noch Fische aufwachsen.

 Auch die Besatzfisch-Lieferanten trifft es durchaus nicht nur als Geschädigte, es schafft eben auch Absatzmärkte wenn dort in vielen Gewässer kaum noch Fische aufkommen.
 Sie haben ja oft die Möglichkeiten Ihre Fischzuchten zu schützen oder gleich auf Aquakultur zu setzen.

 Böse getroffen hat der Kormoran also eher die umweltverträglichste Bewirtschaftung also die welche man als vorbildlich betrachtet.

 Reguliert werden heute die Kormorane wohl eher vom Winter und Nahrungsmangel und sicher tausenden von legalen und heimlichen Abschüssen.
Aber wer schießt Sie?
 Nun Vorrangig Fischer und Teichbesitzer deren dichtbesetzte Teiche die Vögel ja wie Magneten anziehen müssen.
 Die Jäger allgemein haben kein Interesse die Vögel zu regulieren, weil sie deren Schäden ja nicht zahlen müssen.
 Es gibt also niemanden der Sie geplant und mit Vernunft geregelt regulieren wird.
 Eigentlich wäre das Aufgabe des Staates oder besser der E.U, wobei das eben nicht geschehen wird.
 Man tötet ja nicht sinnlos und Sinn ergäbe es ja erst wenn es wütende Geschädigte gebe.
 Fische sind frei, sie haben keinen Wert und Angler gehen halt angeln auf das was da ist.
 Dazu der immer mehr zur Übertreibung neigende Tierschutzgedanke  und die Vorstellung das man die Natur ja immer sich selbst überlassen könne, aber gleichzeitig nutzen und eingreifen könne wie Doof.

 Du wolltest eine Antwort wie man Kormoranregulierung durchsetzen könne?
 A: Tier und Vogelschützer die Kosten tragen lassen.
 Bei nur 200 000 Vögeln a 150 Kg im Jahr und 10€/Kg sind das schlappe 300 Millionen die sie dann halt durch Beträge aufbringen sollten *wenn Ihnen es das Wert ist*.
 Vermutlich würden Sie dann versuchen die Jägerschaft in Boot zu bekommen damit ein dann jagdbarer Vögel reguliert wird, weil sonst Entschädigungen anfallen.

 Gibt aber auch noch eine weitere "gemeine " Idee, Jeglichen Fischbesatz verbieten.
 Dann würden die Angler durch die Decke gehen oder aufhören zu Angeln.
 Weiter würden Verpächter und Fischzüchter eben so durch die Decke gehen, weil Ihnen die Einnahmen wegbrechen.
 Schöner Nebeneffekt, dann würde die Vögle massenhaft verhungern und sich auch ganz schnell zeigen wie schlecht es um die eigenständige Vermehrung vieler Arten heute wirklich steht.
 Vermutlich wären dann Behörden ganz schnell gezwungen, wirklich das umzusetzen was Ihre Aufgabe ist.
 Naturschutz eben, um die Natur auch zur Nutzung durch Menschen zu erhalten.
 Vermutlich ist es für den Staat dann einfacher die Kormorane zu regulieren, als Laichgelegenheiten und Fischwanderungen deutlich und schnell sicher zu stellen.

 Spinnerei das alles, aber das sind halt auch Gedankenspiele.

 Ich kann deine Beobachtungen bestätigen, dort wo die Kormorane sich wegen der Menschen weniger hin wagen gibt es heute oft noch recht viel Fisch.
 Diese Angst werden sie verlieren, wenn sie gar nicht mehr beschossen werden.

 Aber sonst neide Ich Dier eure wohl geringen Probleme.
 Bei uns sind sie halt im Winter, weil es regional bei uns nur selten Eis gibt.
 Wenn also in weiten Teilen Deutschland und Europas das Eis in den Stillgewässern  die Fisch schützt dann ist ja alles noch harmlos.
 Doof das bei uns nur so selten Eis da ist.

 Ähnlich ist das auch bei den Fließgewässern, auch die frieren selten zu...

 Wobei die Vögel sicher auch Probleme mit der Sicht in schäumenden, trüben oder torfigen Gewässern haben.

 Wo werden Sie dann wohl hinfliegen?
 Ich denke es gibt auch regional große Unterschiede.

 Wie man es regeln sollte ist eher Betrachtungssache.
 Aber ich denke 500 000 Kormorane wären europaweit  ausreichend um die Art zu erhalten.
 Dann wären sich auch viele weniger gezwungen in Besiedelten Bereichen Futter zu suchen.
 Man könnte sie dann auch erfolgreicher verjagen, wenn sie ausweichen können.
 Es wurde weniger Fischbesatz geben, und die Nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und auch der Besatz mit Jungfischen würde wieder Sinn ergeben.
 Die Angler und Fischer würden mehr fangen und viele Arten würden sich auch wieder selbst ausbreiten wenn sie dann Überschüsse aufweisen.
 Wie durch Zauberhand würden plötzlich weitere Probleme wie mangelnde Laichplätze, schlechte Fischwege, Gewässerausbau aber auch Überfischung  vielleicht fast ausgeglichen.
 Es kommt halt auf die Summe der Verluste an, wenn man das Ergebnis verbessern möchte.
 Wie durch Zauberhand könnten Ansiedlungsprojekte dann ungleich besser laufen.
 Auch dem Aal würde man so wirklich helfen.
 Vermutlich auch den Ottern, Eisvögeln, Sängern undvielen mehr.

 Aber dem gegenüber steht halt das man arme schuldlose Vögel sinnlos töten müsste.
 Sinnlos nur aus der dummen Betrachtung derer, die eben nicht in der Lage sind über den Tellerrand einer Sinnlosen und dummen Tierschutzbetrachtung hinweg zu sehen.

 Es ist eine Regulierung von Schädlingen.
 Da es keine Schädlinge mehr geben soll und Natur sich halt selbst zu regeln hat, wird da wohl nichts passieren.

 Dann sollte aber auch niemand meckern wenn immer mehr Angelteiche entstehen.
 Oder Wünsche nach den Schutz der Laichfische laut werden.
 Die gute alte Bewirtschaftungsform, wurde ja die Grundlage abstrafend entzogen.
 In der Natur ist halt nichts über, wenn es in Europa halt einige Millionen Kormorane geben soll, dann fehlen die Fische halt Anglern, Fischern und auch weiteren Tieren.

 Dann brauche wir halt andere Konzepte und Fischarten.
 Die Grundeln sind doch schon einmal ein prima Ersatz für die Aale.

 Sorry, mir fällt immer mehr ein, beim Thema K. könnte ich halt ko.....
 Einst vor 30 Jahren stand ich vor einem schwarzen entkräfteten mir unbekannten Gänsegroßen Vogel den ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte.
 Selbst in den Büchern gab es damals kaum etwas über Kormorane.
 Ich fand etwas über Rabenschaben...
 Der K. war damals im Binnenland so unbekannt wie heute Geier oder Schwarzstorch.
 Wie schnell doch alles anders wurde.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Zuviel der Ehre? Du beliebst zu spaßen... 

Danke!


Übrigens hast Du mich durch deinen Beitrag dahingehend ertappt, daß ich bereits vor über 10 Jahren "gemeine" Ideen hatte: Das mit dem Aushungern durch ausbleibenden Besatz, anstatt den Kormoranen jedes Jahr aufs Neue und teils mehrfach den Tisch zu decken, war damals nämlich eine meiner Lieblingsthesen. |rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

@Fruehling
keineswegs möchte ich auf Dir rumhacken, wie Ralle meint. Im Grund sind wir ja auch einer Meinung, nur ziehen wir unterschiedliche Schlüsse daraus.
Solltest Du dich also von mir angegriffen fühlen, so entschuldige ich mich in aller Form bei Dir.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

@Brillendorsch
Alles gut und nichts wirklich schlimm.

Meine Erfahrung aus ungezählten Forenjahren ist die, daß spätestens bei einem persönlichen Treffen, so es denn stattfand, sich aller evtl. Groll in Luft auflöste und man viel gemeinsamen Spaß hatte. Angler sind glaube ich so...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kormoran, Wissenschaft widerlegt Behauptungen des NABU Niedersachs*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Am Dümmer werden im Winter die Häfen mit Netzen überspannt, um die Fische die sich dort zurückziehen, vor den Kormoranen zu schützen. Das funktioniert wohl in der Tat recht gut. Wie man aber in Fließgewässern mit dieser Technik die Äschen schützen will, da bin ich gespannt. Da ist es ja mit punktueller Überspannung der Gewässer vermutlich nicht getan. Die Kormoranplage müsste grundsätzlich angegangen werden. Bundesweite Schonzeitaufhebung (bis auf Brutzeit) und massive Bejagung würden deutliche Wirkung zeigen. Aber das wissen die Jungs von Nabu und Co natürlich, und somit arbeitet eine große Lobby daran, dass dieser "tolle Vogel" bestmöglich geschützt wird.
> Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass ein ehemaliger Nachbar und passionierter Vogelbeobachter vor 30 Jahren ganz begeistert meinem Vater erzählte, *dass er am Dümmer einen Kormoran gesehen hätte......
> *
> Gruß
> Björn


 
 Vermutlich war es der Nachbar deines Vaters der eher "vernünftiger" dachte.
 Vor 30 Jahren war es in der Tat ein seltener Anblick im Binnenland.
 Vergleichbar, als wenn man heute einen See oder Fischadler sehen würde..
 Aber schon wenige Jahre später war der Vogel eben nicht mehr selten und dann hätte man sich Gedanken machen sollen, wie man seinen stark ansteigenden Bestand regelt.

 Damals  diskutierte man den Kormoran ins Jagdrecht zu geben.
 Tier und Vogelschützer aber auch Jägerschaft haben das aber vermieden.

 Heute liegt da ein Systemfehler vor, weil Wir keinen Weg gefunden haben die Art zu regeln.
 Tierschützer lehnen die Regelung grundsätzlich ab.
 Viele Vogelschützer haben nie begriffen das aus einer schützenswerten bedrohten Art nun ein zu regelnden Problem wurde.
 Viele Naturschützer denken, man müsse die Natur nur sich selbst überlassen, wobei seltene Arten natürlich Hilfe benötigen.:q
 Die Jäger wollten Ihn eben auch nicht im Jagdrecht, weil sie sonst zuständig wären.(Bejagung und Entschädigungen)
 Also vermehrte sich die Art so sehr wie es die Nahrung des Lebensraumes hergibt.
 Eigentlich wäre es also Aufgabe der Politik und Ämter Lösungen an zu bieten...:q
 Das Einzige was dort gemacht wird, ist  Selbsthilfe zu bremsen oder bei Selbsthilfe mal weniger genau hin zu sehen.
 Dort Regelt man nun die Selbsthilfe einzelner Menschen, anstatt die Kormoranbestände zu regeln.

 Das ganze ist ein trauriger Witz, weil es so auf der Fläche mit Zugvögeln eben gar nicht funktionieren kann.
 Ein nettes Beispiel wie vermeintlicher Tier und Naturschutz, am Menschen und Naturschutz vorbei ausufern kann, wenn man Schädlinge eben nicht regeln möchte.

 Nun Björn, Ich denke dein Vater war Angler und der Vogelschützer hat es Ihm trotzdem erzählt.
 So sollte es wohl sein, anstatt in Extreme zu verfallen.
 Wer damals die wenigen Kormorane schon als Bedrohung verstand konnte eben nur schwarz/weiß denken.
 Wir alle verfallen immer wieder in dieses Muster, das scheint Menschlich zu sein.
 Die meisten Angler sind genauso blind und Extrem wie die Vogel oder Tierschützer.
 Ach mir fällt das ganz schwer sich dem immer wieder, wenigstens teilweise zu entziehen.
 Wobei auch Ich vor etwa 30 Jahren an der Weser bewundernd vor so einem schwarzen Vogel stand, von dem damals kaum etwas bekannt war.
 Einige Jahre später ein normaler Anblick wie die Stockente.
 Wobei es nochmals viele Jahre dauerte bis ich die Veränderungen mit den Kormoranen in Verbindung brachte.

 Ich kann schon verstehen das Vogelschützer in Ihm bis heute kein Problem wahrnehmen.
 Ist in etwas so wie bei den Anglern und Ihren Lieblingen wie z.B  Zander.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Was ist denn, wenn neben der Netzabdeckung z.B. grobmaschige Bauzäune unter Wasser aufgestellt werden. Fische in Kormoranfuttergrößen können durch, Kormorane nicht. Die Zäune sind gebraucht nicht teuer und können um Fischwinterplätze aufgestellt werden.


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Hier versagen die Anglerverbände komplett.
Anstatt mal Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und eine Aktion zu starten, die darauf hinweist dass die Angler und die Jäger die einzigen vom Staat per Gesetz beauftragten sind, Fischmanagement in unseren Binnengewässern durchzuführen. Und den Politkern klarmachen, dass sie als Gesetzgeber auch dafür zu sorgen haben dass die Gesetzte umgesetzt werden können.
Das Ganze auch als Plakataktion um mehr Druck über die Öffentlichkeit auf die Politik zu erzeugen. Gut wäre noch dies als konzertierte Aktion mit den Jägern.
Ja, das kostet auch richtig Geld, aber vielleicht könnte man auch Spenden dafür zusätzlich sammeln. Wenn man denn möchte.


----------



## haribo78 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Passend zum Thema:

https://youtu.be/Qw0pInFaJ7s


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*



haribo78 schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> 
> https://youtu.be/Qw0pInFaJ7s



Er spricht im Video am hellen Tag vom 28 Februar, das Video wurde aber gestern veröffentlicht.


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Musst schon genau hinschauen. Schaue auf den Kommentar unter seinem Video. Da steht in Klammern "und heut war der 27. Februar ". Er hat sich im Video also nur versprochen und hat´s gemerkt.


----------



## Pep63 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

In der Fisch&Fang, April 2017 ist ein sehr zutreffender Komentar über die Auswirkungen von Kormoranbeständen nicht nur auf die Fischbestände, sondern auch auf die von den Schützern besonders beachteten, gefährdeten Eisvogelbestände abgedruckt. Ich finde, dass hier der Kern von invasiven Arten auf die bestehende Natur sehr anschaulich dargestellt wird. Hoffentlich lesen einige Leute vom NABU diesen Artikel und beginnen mal mit einem Umdenkprozeß!


----------



## pennfanatic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Fruehlings Kormoranthread*

Denken? Das ist wohl zu viel verlangt!


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322524

Es hat sich nichts geändert. #u


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

stimmt - siehe dortige Posting 2
Hatt ich ja schon vergessen. Danke fürs aufmerksam machen


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Niedlicher Versuch. #h


Darum ging's u.a.:



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klar das die halbherzige Bejagung bei einem Maximalbestand kaum etwas bringt.
> Dann vermehren sie sich halt schneller und die Sterblichkeit sinkt....


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Warum verschiebst Du ungebeten meine Beiträge?


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ARTE: Abgefischt! Kormorane und Fischotter im Jagdfieber*

Der Bernd wieder. 

Für den Moment bleibt immer noch die ernüchternde Erkenntnis, daß dem schwarzen Vogel nicht beizukommen ist, solange sich an aktueller Gesetzeslage nichts geändert hat - lokale Fang-/Abschuß- oder Vergrämungserfolge hin oder her.

Was schrieb ich noch gleich unter Step 1?


----------

